# Visa Cancelled in Media City free zone



## themoose26 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I hope I can get some guidance from other members regarding my employment situation right now.

After finding a better job elsewhere, I've resigned from my job in Media City (free zone) before finishing my 2 years term (14 months to be precise). As a result, my employer has decided to cancel my visa and also has refused to sign any transfer, release or NOC letter.

However, I've agreed with my current company to extend my visa until my situation is sorted out with my new employer.

My new employer is a private company that is not attached to a free zone and I have a Canadian passport (if relevant to my story). 

What should be the next steps? 
What are the consequences of getting my visa cancelled in a free zone?
Would I have any trouble starting the new visa with my new employer?

I've had so many different versions and opinions from different people, everything is a bit confusing.

Tks!


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't think it should be a problem. The MOL labour laws aren't applicable to free zones and hence don't there should be an issue to get the required visa for the new company.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't think you need a NOC from the free zone/your current employer. Let you employer cancel your visa. Once done, you give your passport to the new employer for the new visa.

Should be a simple process.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah you don't really have anything to worry about as long the old employer is cancelling your visa. By the way, except for in certain cases (applying for driving license, alcohol license , part time work permit and a couple others) NOC's aren't really required. Basically as far as visa cancellations/applications are concerned NOC's have been deprecated.


----------

